# my hgh cycle stack please, shoot it down! critisism welcome



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

im running this along side a little higher than trt dose test cycle.............

HGH somaptropin 2iu every other day going up by 1iu every 4 weeks for a total of 4 months.

HGH shots in the morn.

Adex .5mg every other day

HCG 500iu x 2 per week. Shots in morn

then for recovery,

normal standard PCT protocol,

****can i keep taking the HGH untill end of PCT?

**** can i keep taking adex small dose untill end of pct instead of nolva for oestrogen effects (rebound) as i dnt have nolva? and the cycle is only 4 months and clomid hcg and low dose adex would be enough? as clomid is way more effective at increasing, LH and fsh than nolva!

:beer:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

What you hoping for from the GH at those doses/length I doubt you will see anything.

How much higher than trt is your cycle? IMO no point to the adex if dose is that low or hcg for that matter.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

GH too low IMO.

Adex dose would depend on your test dose?

I would use hcg, as I think it is excellent, but only at 500ius once per week.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

those doses for GH even if it was Pharma will give you nothing more than good skin and hair and better sleep to be fair, it will give nothing in the way of bodybuilding results.....i am unsure why you are increasing by 1iu every 4 weeks? a daily dose of 4iu from start to end would be better.....

i see no reason for using an AI as strong as Adex on a cycle with doses not that much higher than TRT, if you suffer badly from gyno then fair enough but if not and you are only using it for water weight from the gear then i would manipulate the diet to combat this......i am sure others will disagree....

you can use GH for as long as you want...the longer the better


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

sorted guys!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for your help and comments my first time dabbling with HGH so wanna get it right

so

5iu per day every day for 4 months of HGH jab every morn

300mg of test en a week for 4 months

adex .5mg every other day on cycle

HCG 500iu a week

PCT standard protocol

except no nolva.....

hey Pscarb

when u say longer the better could i in theory spend 8months on it with no ill effects to my hypthalmus ie recovery no rebound or shut down or desensitisation etc etc also any dietry requirements i need to be aware of like slin etc etc

cheers


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cycle looks much better, although now that I see the test dosage is only 300mg, I wouldn't bother with the arimidex, no point taking any meds un-necessarily, unless you are very prone to gyno.


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

You can stay on the HGH all year round mate it is not a steroid


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

im aware its not steroid.... but i was just worried about if it effected natural growth hormone release.... or anything else and it does so there are many things to be aware of when starting a new hormone!! it effects insulin sensitvity and your own release of growth hormone so you have to be aware and take measures to reduce risks??

and i cant see how staying on large doses 365 days a year could be healthy in regards to possible insulin effects and natty hgh

bu then again i could be wrong which is exactly why i started the thread as im new to the substance and knowledge is power lol

:beer:


----------

